# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Lost Alpha est disponible

## Dark Fread

Après avoir fait les frais d'une fuite il y a quelques semaines, une version inachevée du mod s'étant retrouvée dans la nature, c'est donc finalement le jour anniversaire des 28 ans de l'accident de Tchernobyl qu'a choisi la Dez0wave Team pour sortir _Lost Alpha_. 

Attendu par beaucoup comme le mod qui les gouvernera tous, _Lost Alpha_ est en développement depuis 6 ans et n'a jamais cessé de promettre ce dont tout le monde rêve : nous offrir _S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl_ tel qu'il était aux alentours de 2005. 
Plus grand, plus complet, plus mieux. Plus mieux tout plein. 

Bon par contre c'est un lancement à la soviétique, c'est-à-dire complètement foireux. Le site officiel est down depuis 24h, la page ModDB a péniblement réussi à cracher l'OST et un manuel de jeu. Aggripés à une petite bouée gonflable au milieu des torrents de commentaires, les dév' assurent entre deux hoquets qu'ils mettent tout en oeuvre pour accélérer la disponibilité de Lost Alpha.

*Mise à jour 1* : le mod est téléchargeable via ModDB. Un .torrent officiel est également à disposition.
*Mise à jour 2* : un premier patch est sorti, téléchargeable via la page ModDB. A l'heure actuelle, le mod manque encore clairement de finition. Ce n'est pas un modèle de stabilité, l'IA présente d'importantes lacunes et malgré une storyline parfaitement fonctionnelle, la Zone de Lost Alpha est assez statique ; peu de NPC y évoluent et ils ont du mal à interagir entre eux si le joueur ne chamboule pas un peu les choses. Si vous recherchez une expérience qui vous fera à nouveau sortir de votre slip à reculons, il semble urgent d'attendre une meilleure finition. Si vous êtes simplement curieux, la promenade vaut le coup, ne serait-ce que pour s'extasier devant le travail abattu et les potentialités qu'il fait miroiter.

Voir la news (4 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour l'info. J'avais peur de replonger dans l'univers pendant plusieurs semaines, mais je vais attendre un peu, du coup.  :^_^:

----------


## znokiss

> la Zone de Lost Alpha est assez statique ; peu de NPC y évoluent et ils ont du mal à interagir entre eux si le joueur ne chamboule pas un peu les choses.


 Et encore, parfois ils ne bougent pas du tout, voir à ce sujet le 2ème screen de Luc Cul par ici, qui est équivoque.

Perso, je vais attendre que ça décante, que ça se patche et que ça se modde bien comme il faut avant de jouer au STALKER ultime.

----------


## titi3

J'y ai joué environ 30' (juste fait la 1ère mission à l'usine) il y a plus d'une semaine.... rien à dire au niveau ambiance il déchire, pour le reste pas vu grand chose de nouveau. Par contre le fait qu'il n'y ai pas de sous titres en français complique un peu les choses au point de vue dialogue. Je pige l'anglais mais pas au point de suivre suffisament vite pour tout comprendre.

----------


## deeeg

Par rapport à la Build 1935 c'est quoi le programme s'il vous plait? Il y a quoi en plus?

----------


## znokiss

Euhh, peut-être lire la page ModDB du mod répondra à ta question... disons que par rapport à la Build, c'est beaucoup plus que ça. 
Et quelque part, c'est aussi beaucoup moins.

----------


## Sariyah

Aujourd'hui, jouer à Stalker en version vanilla pour une première partie ce serait une aberration selon vous ?

----------


## Gamel

Les 3 stalkers en version vanilla sont géniaux en soi (ils sont juste bugués par endroits), donc c'est pas la peine de se ruer sur les mods dès le début. Je dirais même que le premier stalker m'a laissé une meilleure impression que le dernier (CoP) qui est trop "polished" et qui manque pas mal de combats contre des humains.

Le truc qui peut valoir le coup par contre c'est les packs de textures améliorés, depuis le temps les graphismes ont quand même bien vieilli.

----------


## znokiss

Pour le premier, y'a quand même le Zone Reclamation Project, patch fait par la communauté, qui ne modifie pas le jeu mais corrige juste une grosse pelletée de bug, pour une expérience des plus vanilla possible mais sans soucis, plantages et autre joyeusetés.

----------


## rogercoincoin

Je connaissais pas ces mods  !
merci pour les infos !

----------

